
Show HN: Bashcached – memcached built on bash and ncat - make_now_just
https://github.com/MakeNowJust/bashcached
======
stonewhite
It can be used with a relevant Bash HTTP server for minimal developer learning
curve.

[https://github.com/avleen/bashttpd](https://github.com/avleen/bashttpd)

------
thecopy
Awesome! These small tools built on top of standard GNU tools are so
refreshing.

------
lobo_tuerto
Would be good to see some benchmarks on this! :)

~~~
make_now_just
Sorry. Benchmarks is too wrong to use in production. In fact, it is x200~1000+
slower than real memcached.

------
NelsonMinar
Lovely hackery. If I understand right, line 92 is reading and evaling commands
off a private named pipe.
[https://github.com/MakeNowJust/bashcached/blob/master/bashca...](https://github.com/MakeNowJust/bashcached/blob/master/bashcached#L92)

------
make_now_just
Now, it uses socat instead of ncat because socat is more simple than ncat and
it can cut off lsof.

------
yotamoron
So cool!

------
tokenizerrr
Cool. Why?

~~~
OskarS
Why ask "why" when the delicious question is "why not?"

~~~
tokenizerrr
I do honestly think this is cool. The readme does not make it clear if this is
a joke (which would be fine), or has any practical use whatsoever (which would
be awesome).

------
tener
I wonder how many security holes this thing has. can != should.

~~~
ardacinar
It's obviously more oriented towards testing and stuff (as something
compatible with memcached, but lighter) more than actual production use.
Security holes are a bit less urgent in that case.

